# High Speed (10,000 RPM) motor with variable speed drive



## barneel (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello motor pro's!

I'm looking for a motor capable of driving a 12" steel disc up to 10,000 RPM! As well as a variable speed drive to go with it so I can speed it up and down as necessary.

Any tips on where to find something like this/ how to do it?

I'm sure its possible I just can't find the parts to do it! It's for testing the accuracy of a RPM measuring device for a turbine engine - so being able to build this would save me the price of a miniature turbine engine!

Thanks,


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

This isn't the right forum. That said, you might want to look into CNC spindle drives.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Lots of the radio control airplane hobby motors would have no problems doing this. You might ask around on one of the RC forums for advice. A long time ago I spun up some small discs (3" diameter) to 60krpm. The electric pylon racers typically turn 5" diameter props at speeds in the 35k rpm range.

Use a servo tester to control the electronic speed control. Power it from a 12v car battery.


----------

